# New Picts Lavander Albino Redfoot



## elegans (Oct 21, 2008)

Just thought that I would show off a couple of new picts. Enjoy Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 21, 2008)

*RE: New picture of the Lavander Albino Redfoot*

That's fascinating! Do you do something to predict color like that or is it all in the genes?


----------



## tortoiselady528 (Oct 21, 2008)

*RE: New picture of the Lavander Albino Redfoot*

It is adorable....


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Douglas if you are looking for someone to raise up his siblings let me know. It think it would be good investment of time.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's so pretty 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice! 

Are albino tortoises normally dark eyed? I thought pink was the normal eye color for true albinos?


----------



## fred gaal (Oct 26, 2008)

Madkins007 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Are albino tortoises normally dark eyed? I thought pink was the normal eye color for true albinos?



True albino have pink/red eyes lik the one on the picture you see on the picture below.
I now Douglas his albino has some red in his eyes but also some black.
It would be interesting to put these 2 together.


----------

